

Augmented android code snippets in StackOverflow - drorweiss
http://www.codotablog.com/site/2013/07/16/augmented-code-snippets-in-web-pages/

======
barbs
Seems pretty useful! I've found this Chrome extension indispensable for
Android development:

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/android-sdk-
search...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/android-sdk-
search/hgcbffeicehlpmgmnhnkjbjoldkfhoin)

~~~
drorweiss
Whoa! this android-sdk-search thing is awesome!

------
jtanner
Wow amazing! I need this for all other languages, if only for the mapping of
Code -> Online API.

~~~
drorweiss
Other languages will come, as well as other sites (GitHub and others)

------
jaymzcampbell
This is excellent! Thanks for this, it complements (replaces even) very nicely
my usual means of learning a new API call - that is 'read relevant SO post;
look up each main function call on developer docs; hunt down further clearer
'real world' examples".

Also if you are doing android development in general (anyone) I can't
recommend the android-query ([http://code.google.com/p/android-
query/](http://code.google.com/p/android-query/)) library enough; it's saved
lots of time and makes a lot of common tasks much easier.

~~~
drorweiss
Thanks - I'll have a look at androidquery.

~~~
myko
AndroidQuery seems to lock the UI thread a bit at times. If you're just
looking for a nice library to make net requests/load images I'd try Ion:
[https://github.com/koush/ion](https://github.com/koush/ion)

Some other good libraries to check out are Volley, OkHttp, and Picasso. The
latter 2 are maintained by Square (same folks who maintain ActionBar Sherlock)
and they give great support in their G+ community:
[https://plus.google.com/communities/109244258569782858265](https://plus.google.com/communities/109244258569782858265)

~~~
jaymzcampbell
I hadn't heard of Ion, it looks very nice; I'm going to check the others out
too. I had a hard time finding something similar for iOS which is a shame -
though maybe my Google-Fu is failing me.

~~~
myko
AFNetworking is pretty spectacular on iOS. And RestKit (which uses
AFNetworking) is nearly as nice as using Ion+Gson (steeper learning curve
though, but great CoreData integration if you're into that).

~~~
jaymzcampbell
Many thanks for the pointers

------
gilikg
Will be useful come our Android version. Thanks!

~~~
drorweiss
Thanks!

------
stasix
looks useful. Thanks!

~~~
drorweiss
Thanks! Feel free to try... we'd appreciate feedbacks

